# Yerevan, the Capital of Republic of Armenia



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*ARMENIA*
Basic Indicators:


*Area:* 29,743 sq. km
*Total population (thousands)*: 2970 (97.9% Armenian)
*Religions:* Christian - 98,7%
*Life expectancy at birth (years):* 74
*Total adult literacy rate (%) :* 99,4%
*GDP (PPP) per capita:* $5700










Yerevan is the capital and largest city of Armenia and one of the world's oldest continuously-inhabited cities . Its history goes back more than 2,000 years. However, modern Yerevan is a planned city created in the 1920's under communist rule. Armenia was at the time part of the Soviet Union. In 1991 with the independence of Armenia, a lot of people fled Yerevan due to economic crises. The population of Yerevan fell from 1,250,000 in 1989 to 1,091,235 in 2003, but has been increasing since now has 1,121,900 people. Even though the economic crisis of the 90s ravaged the industry of the country, several factories remain always in service, notably in the petrochemical and the aluminium sectors. In the past few years, the city centre has witnessed major reconstruction. Two major construction projects are scheduled in Yerevan: the Northern Avenue and the Main Avenue projects. Most of downtown houses, built up with grey materials, deemed too small are more and more demolished and replaced by high-rise buildings. Coupled with the construction sector's growth has been the increase in real estate prices.
As a capital city, Yerevan has the majority with 71 higher educational institutions, 19 out of which are state universities and the rest 52 are private ones.Also the city is home to dozens of museums, art galleries, and libraries.
Yerevan has an extensive nightlife scene with a variety of night clubs. The city of 1000 cafes shows its best through the coffee cup, most of which are outdoor. 
The principal symbol of Yerevan is Mount Ararat (an elevation of 5,165 m), which is visible from any area in the capital.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/ara








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rietje
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/inna_zyu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/coulrophobia
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexv1n








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rrzq








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shyish
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheevey








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ucerecedo


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyberanto








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shahinbedawi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/levonhadidian








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nkaramya


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/coulrophobia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anii579








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjdunphy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/julia_d
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








by Hovik59








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.vahakni.com
















by ashotye


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/artnjulane


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/avet-naira

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/karine-starburst








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/karine-starburst

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/newsam








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lkhachatryan


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gurgenb








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hovork








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexv1n
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gidro-tex


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread for Yerevan, thanks for the marvelous pics...:cheers:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow! I'm pleasantly surprised! kay:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Thanks for comments*  










http://gulfnews.com








http://www.uadream.com


























http://lord-fame.livejournal.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.vahakni.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

,,
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan







,,
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-allen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-allen


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://sicheslavets.livejournal.com


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow! What a nice surprise! I'm very impressed.


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

Very interesting city, great nature and beautiful people! 
I have been there 1999.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://vk.com/httpvk.welcome_to_armenia

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lady-rainbow


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sustrcho


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

